# Audison FDA 24bit/96khz Technology



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

> Audison once again asserts its technological supremacy and devotion to the quality of audio reproduction in car.












http://www.audison.eu/img/audison_FDA_eng.pdf










I don't quite understand.....*are they building a FLAC Head Unit ?* (that's what I got from it all anyways)....

Audison - Music Expression


----------



## arw01 (Nov 24, 2010)

Oh the piggy banks are going to get shook out for these babies!


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

one day i will be able to afford audison.... till then i drool on!


----------



## English audiophile (Sep 25, 2010)

d_man1 said:


> one day i will be able to afford audison.... till then i drool on!
> I second those sentiments.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Allan74 said:


> http://www.audison.eu/img/audison_FDA_eng.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think so. You provide the high resolution digital stream, and they transfer and process in that native 24/96 resolution. Send the bit1 a cd 16/44 stream and it gets up-converted and processed and transfered at 24/96.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

That's right. This along with a good carpc could prove to be a great system; for anyone willing to spend the thousands that Audison want for their new Thesis digital amps, that is.


----------



## matthewo (Jan 31, 2008)

aww my bitone only does 48khz and 24 bit max 

im jk its plenty for me. its really hard to find recordings that are better. most is older music that was done on vinyl and not the best 24/96 anyways. the pink floyd i got in 24/96 had its share of noise, but the instruments sounded better. you can really tell the seperation of difference instruments and voices. 2 or more things can play at once clearly and very defined.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Which headunit are you using with the BitOne? And I'm guessing you've got a digital connection between the two?


----------



## matthewo (Jan 31, 2008)

well my head unit will only do 48khz/16bit. its a pioneer f90bt. i use the coax digital output and run it into the bitone. sound is pretty clean. listening to uncompressed cds or pcm wav files at 48khz/16bit. i must admit i use the rca output most of the time. the digital output really only works with cds/dvds and some dvds it doesnt. i use the usb input and the sd memory card for music a lot, i know for a fact that the sd card will not output digitally, but i cannot remember about the usb connection.

i bought a 20 pack of dual layer dvd rws, $29 ouch. the only problem is. im not sure if the f90bt is going to work very well with my 500 gb hard drive. it tested out fine when i used the usb y cable and doubled up power from another usb port to spin the drive(the pioneer doesnt provide enough power to spin a dual platter drive). but i only had like 5 gigs of music on it. once i put more maybe 100 gigs im not sure if the deck has enough memory to load that all fast.

the problem is, i end up converting all my stuff many times before i figure out the best settings and file types to use. wav is only supported on usb/sd. but wma is supported on dvd. these are both my pcm (uncompress) options for cd quality audio and a bit above 48khz instead of 41khz.

a dual layer dvd = 8.5gigs should hold 170-200 uncompressed wma files in pcm format. thats not bad.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

n_olympios said:


> anyone willing to spend the thousands that Audison want for their new Thesis digital amps, that is.


Good news!! The LRx replacement, Voce, will be able to support this technology as well!!!!!!!


----------

